# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  عـــوض جـــبـــجــبـــه

## الشمشار

* سلام من الله عليكم 
مكثت في هذا  المنتدي مده هي يمكن ان تكون قصيره ولكني احسستها طويله وطويله جدا وتعرفت علي اشخاص في هذا المنتدي احمل لهم كل الود اعود للمده القصيره الطويله  كطول قامه بطل قصتنا اليوم عوض جبجبه 
وعوض جبجبه هو شاب عرف بحبه الذهاب للحفلات واجادته لكل انواع الرقصات 
في هذه المده التي ذكرتها قصصت لكم قصص كثيره لكني لم احكي لكم عن عوض جبجبه 
انتظروني انا جااااااااااااااااي هسي احكي ليكم 

[warning]شيلو يدكم من الريمود ومافي زول يغير المحطه[/warning]
*

----------


## الشمشار

*شتهر عوض ود مريم الدايه في تلك القريه البعيده جدا بحبه وولعه للحفلات وباجادته لكل انواع الرقصات قديمها وحديثها ورغم طوله الفارع الا انه يتمتع بجسم لدن يطاوعه علي خلق الدهشه برقصاته ورغم انه زيي كده لايمتلك من الوجاهه القدر اليسير الا ان حسان القريه وغير الحسان كمان مكسرات فيهو 
ربما يكون لاجادته الرقص وربما لان لسانه بنقط سكر هههه يعني حناك درجه اولي 
وهاكم واحد من مواقف عوض جبجبه 
في مره من المرات دعاه صديق له الي حفله في المدينه لم يصدق عوض نفسه وطار من الفرح (والنوم غلبو )وهو منتظر ان ياتي الصباح لكي يذهب الي المدينه كان كل مايشغله كبف يرقص ناس المدينه ومن سيكون الفنان وتوجس خيفه عندما تذكر ان المدن كهربتها بتقطع كتير وعلي سيره الكهرباء انا ماشي اجيب الكهرباء لي ناس بيتنا ونواصل بعد اجي  ان شاء الله 


*

----------


## الشمشار

*عدنا 
تمغي عوض جبجبه بعد ان افاق من نومه مرعوبا ونهض من مرقده قاصدا الماسوره الوحيده في منزلهم اتاه صوت نهيق حمار خلف الله جارهم الذي عرف بالشفقه الشديده حتي ان عوض كان يسميه خلف الخفيف وللحظه وقف عوض جبجبه يصتنت لصوت نهيق حمار خلف الله ثم حدث نفسه بصوت مرتفع والله صوتك ده برضو احسن من صوت عباس مايك وعباس مايك ياجماعه زول عامل فيها فنان المهم صاح عوض وجدتها وكانه ارخميدس او ارشيمدس المهم صاح وجدتها وانحني لفتح الماسوره العتيقه وهو يقول انا ما اطلع رقصه جديده اسميها الحمار عار ههههههههههههه عارف في بعض الحناكيش هنا ما حيعرفو معني عار نعود لي عوض وهو يحدث نفسه بصوت عالي الحمار عار والله فكره يسلم مخك ياعوض 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم عوض ولدي مالك جنيت اتي صوت امه حاجه مريم الدايه وفزع عوض ووقع المسواك من يدو 
نواصل بعد الفاصل
*

----------


## الشمشار

*الحمار عار والله فكره رهيبه هكذا اخذ يحدث عوض جبجبه نفسه وهو متجه الي غرفتهم الوحيده لاستبدال ملابسه والتوجه مع صديقه الي المدينه لم يتاخر كثيرا ارتدي ملابسه علي عجل وانخرط بعد ذلك في بكاء حار فعوض عرف بين الناس بي قلبو الرهيف وحبه الشديد لوالدته ورغم انه لن يغيب اكثر من يومين الا انه احس انها سنتين وهو يتجه بخطوات بطيئه ومتردده الي حيث منزل صديقه عثمان صاحب الدعوه وركبا البص الوحيد والعتيق ونظر عوض الي القريه نظره طويله وحزينه واحس انه وكانه يفارق الحله والي الابد 
وصل البص الي المدينه 
هال عوض ماراي 
ماشاء الله هكذا ردد عوض تلك المقوله مبهورا بكل ماهو جميل في تلك المدينه ووصل عوض وصديقه الي حيث موقع العرس لم يدع عوض لحظه من اللحظات دون ان يلفها ويغلفها باطار الدهشه وهو مستمتع ومندهش من كل مايراه 
نواصل بعد الفاصل 


*

----------


## الشمشار

* وصل عوض جبجبه للمدينه وكانت الحفله باقي ليها زي ساعتين طلب من صديقه انو يشوفو لي اوضه براهو طبعا عشان يتمرن علي علي رقصه الحمار عار التي اكتشفها او ابتكرها وفعلا دخل الاوضه ووتمرن علي الرقصه حتي اجادها 
وبدا يحسب في الدقايق زي الحكم الرابع في كوره القدم باقي ربع ساعه,عشره دقائق , خمسه دقائق
وطلع الفنان علي المسرح واصبح يغني وعوض بعيد تماما عن الداره ينظر بشغف منتظرا ان ياتي الفاصل الثاني لكي يتعب الجميع ويبرز هو مهاراته وفعلا عند بدء الفاصل الثاني نزل عوض بي ثقله اجاد وابدع وانتزع الاهات والبسمات ورغم غرابه شكل الرقصه الا ان الشباب كلهم كانو سعيدين بها الا انها وجدت بعض التحفظات من بعض النسوه والرجال لانو حركه الارجل سريعه وهم مابقدرو عليها 
هههههههههه (عوامل السن وكده )
المهم في الامر انه حتي الفنان وبتاع الساوند نسو ان الحفله مفروض تنتهي الساعه 11 وواصلو الي ان اتي افراد من الشرطه وللغرابه ان افراد الشرطه انفسهم اعجبتهم مهارات عوض الفائقه في الرقص التي نفوق مهارات اقرانه 
واصبح في لحظه عوض هو نجم الحفله وبعد ان كل الجميع ونعسو لم يكن هناك مفر من اختتام الحفل واول ما الحفله انتهت تجمع الجميع حول عوض الا ان عوض وبعين خبيره ارسل نظراته الي احدي الحسان التي كانت ترسل اليه نظرات هزته هزه قويه من الداخل لعله الحب من اول نظره 
يتبع 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ارسل عوض جبجبه نظراته الي حيث البنيه القاعده ورا مع سماعه الساوند كان يعرف ان الجميلات الرزينات يجلسن دائما في الخلف ربما هي معرفه اكتسبها من كثره تردده علي الحفلات اتجه عوض صوب البنيه ورسم ابتسامه جميله علي محياه وقال لها بكل الثقه مساء الخير ممكن اقعد 
هي 
جدا اتفضل 
هو 
المدينه حلوه رغم انها ما هاديه زي قريتنا 
نور 
 صوت احدي الفتيات  تنادي علي الفتاه التي كان يجلس معها عوض وبكل الرقه والظرف استاذنت منه الفتاه علي ان تعود له بعد قليل 
سرح عوض في جمال تلك الفتاه وتحير في بادئ الامر لان الفتاه كانت مهذبه جدا علي عكس ماكانت امه تتحدث عن فتيات المدن انهن قادرات وعينن بيضا وهي مقوله تطلق علي الشخص الذي لايستحي 
نعود لعوض الذي كان اكثر مايشغله هل اعجبتها رقصه الحمار عار 
واخذ يسرح بخياله منتظرا قدوم نور 
نواصل بعد الفاصل 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*وعادت نور وصاحبنا عوض ماصدق طوالي خش فيها بالعرض 
عجبتك الرقصه 
هي 
ايوه حلوه 
هو
اسمها الحمار عار 
هي 
يعني شنو؟؟؟
هو 
شوفي خلينا من معناها هسي انتي بتحبي الرقيص 
هي 
جدا انا مدمنه رقيص 
هو 
طيب ليه مارقصتي 
هي 
ما عارفه من الصباح زهجانه 
هو 
ياساتر ليه ؟؟؟؟
تواصل حديثهم بين شد وجذب والاثنين في لحظتهم ديك اكتشفو انهم بحبو بعض رغم المسافات والاختلافات التي بينهم 
وبعد مده ليست بالقصيره تزوجو ومشت حياتهم حلوه لحدي ما نور بقت حامل 
نواصل بعد الفاصل
*

----------


## الشمشار

* تركنا عوض جبجبه يحسب في الايام في انتظار ولي العهد وفي احد الايام سالته نور 
اها داير ولد ولابت 
عوض وعلي غير عاده اهل القري اجابها 
البجيبه الله كلو كويس 
نور
اتخيلتك داير ولد 
عوض 
المهم انتي تقومي بالسلامه 
نور 
تسلم لي ياعوض انا دايره اجيب ولد واسميه لؤي 
عوض 
هووووي يانور كان جات بت سميها انتي 
نور 
كيف كيف كيف ؟؟؟؟
عوض 
ايوه انا لوجا ولد  حا اسميهو دفع السيد علي ابوي 
نور 
والله ياعوض مابعقد الشافع واسمي  دفع السيد ولاحاجه 
عوض 
نور انتي جنيتي ولا شنو ؟
نور 
جنيت كيف يعني ؟
عوض 
نور خلي الموضوع ده هسي 
نور
انا ماعارفه انتو الاسامي الغريبه بتجيبوها من وين ؟
عوض 
غريبه كيف يعني جايه من كوكب تاني ولافهمك شنو بالضبط؟
نور 
المهم شافعي مابعقدو 
عوض 
شافعك ده ما جايبه براك ولا مشتراياهو من السوق ده ولدنا نحن الاتنين 
نور
 عوض 
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي واخذت نور تصرخ 
عوض
 مالك ؟
نور 
الظاهر حا اولد 
عوض 
اصبري النجيب ليك امي امي دايه 
نور 
دايه شنو ياعوض وديني المستشفي 
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 
حملها عوض بسرعه واتجه صوب المستشفي ومعه امه ووالده نور وادخلها الاطباء غرفه العمليات 
مضت ساعه وساعتين وثلاث ساعات 
ثم فتح باب غرفه العمليات 
عوض عوض ياولد قوم الشمس جات في نص راسك ياولدي 
افاق عوض مهجوما وسال امه ولد ولابت 
امه 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ياولدي انت جنيت ولاشنو ؟ اظنك كنت بتحلم صاحبك منتظرك جنب الباب عشان تسافرو المدينه تحضرو العرس 
انتهت
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي عليك الله يالشمشار دي عملة تسويها فيني وانا قلت الناس ديل يختلفو
في اسم الولد وينفصلوا تقول لي حلم
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*حلم يا الشمشار والله الواحد قرب 
يقول والله اقول ليك احسن نشوف جبجبة دا من وين 
عشان فيهو ملامح من زول بعرفو؟؟
*

----------


## midris3

*هاهاهاها تسلم يا الشمشار 
متتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتعنتا
                        	*

----------

